# Any Rescued Horses?



## SSMFarm (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi I was hoping to get this post out to the members of Chance...I am Missy Richardson and I am the distributor of Body Builder which is very beneficial to horses in poor health conditions. While I have never rescued a mini (always purchased) I have rescued several TBs. I would love to be able to donate BB to horses that may need it??? Can someone on this board help me to find whom I need to speak with. If I am not allowed to donate I would at least like to offer at my cost. While I realize some are just given up and in good health I am sure that some could/will benefit.

Thanks in Advance,

Missy


----------



## mylilgirls (Mar 10, 2009)

I would like to know more.. I have a rescue pony... I cant seem to get my pic's to load on this reply, You can see some before & after pic's on my about me page and her story & why I bought her. She is our baby, even though she is the largest.


----------



## Gini (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Missy.

Please contact the president of CMHR Jess Freer

[email protected]


----------



## SSMFarm (Mar 10, 2009)

mylilgirls said:


> I would like to know more.. I have a rescue pony... I cant seem to get my pic's to load on this reply, You can see some before & after pic's on my about me page and her story & why I bought her. She is our baby, even though she is the largest.



She is just GORGEOUS! The sweetest face. And, those eyes she may cannot see too well out of them but you can see to her sweet soul looking in.



If you will pm or email me at [email protected] I will be glad to work with you on doseage etc for this sweet Girl!

Missy


----------



## mylilgirls (Mar 11, 2009)

Speachless



& very Thankful, I look forward to seeing how well this will do for Stormy and I will have pic's to see the changes along the way. She has come a long way but it's been so hard to get the weight on her. I thank You soooo much Missy & Stromy Thanks you as well. I will keep in touch and send pic's. over & over again THANK YOU








Have a good one


----------



## Connie P (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Missy,

I am part of the board of directors with Chances Miniature Horse Rescue and I am fostering two mares that have founder issues. Is Body Builder something that may help these girls out?

I blocked your email address from mine as I was getting 100's of emails per day. I know this was a glitch somewhere in the system. I will unblock you and hope to hear from you soon.

Warm Regards,

Connie Parr

CLP Miniatures


----------

